# TiVo’s Stream 4k is Its Fastest-Selling Hardware



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

TiVo's Stream 4k is Its Fastest-Selling Hardware | Cord Cutters News

_A key near-term growth driver in this category is the TiVo Stream solution. During the quarter, we launched the Stream 4K product which gives consumers one centralized place for searching, browsing, and creating watch lists across their favorite apps by integrating streaming video services and live TV. It also includes TiVo's content network TiVo Plus with more than 70 ad-supported free channels. Our primary focus right now for the TiVo Stream is on expanding our installed footprint and customer engagement which will further fuel our monetization solutions.

Our roadmap for footprint expansion includes three phases. The first phase is the Stream 4K hardware launch which occurred in May. We are pleased to report that the Stream 4K is selling faster than any previous TiVo hardware product.

The second phase of this footprint expansion will come from the launch of Stream as an embedded search and discovery application for smart TVs expected to arrive in Products in late 2021 or early 2022.

In the third phase, we will deliver Stream as a comprehensive smart TV platform connecting content from all sources and leveraging our search and discovery and monetization tools to fully exploit the TiVo content experience. This is one of the merger-related revenue synergies we are most excited about as we unite the TiVo Stream product with Xperi's very strong OEM relationships and TV footprint.

https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...-results-earnings-call-transcript?part=single_


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

So phase 2 sounds like they're going to try to get TV manufacturers that run Android TV as their smart platform to pre-install the same TiVo Stream app on their TVs that comes pre-installed on the TiVo Stream 4K. OK, makes sense.

But I'm trying to wrap my head around phase 3, though. Because unless TiVo creates their own app platform (i.e. the TiVo App Store), I don't see how they can offer "a comprehensive smart TV platform" that would be any different than phase 2. They would still have to rely on Google's underlying Android TV OS/app platform. Maybe they're talking about following Amazon's (big) lead and taking open-source Android (AOSP), modifying it with their own UI and running their own app store on it. But that would mean getting all those app developers to take their existing Fire TV and/or Android TV apps and then verifying them on their "TiVo Stream OS" and listing them in their TiVo App Store. And I just don't see TiVo having that kind of sway.

At any rate, sounds like the TS4K is selling well for them and they're committed to it as part of a broader long-term road map. Wonder what, if anything, that portends for their legacy retail DVR products?


----------

